# LANCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (nm)



## haiku d'etat (Apr 28, 2001)

he's back baby!


----------



## treebound (Oct 16, 2003)

*so how long until pics are posted?*



J's Haiku Shop said:


> he's back baby!


Should be some good shots of him passing on corners, if the cyclingnews commentary is any indication.


----------



## haiku d'etat (Apr 28, 2001)

*hours, or a day*

no use F5-ing cyclingnews or grahamwatson.com. they wait usually 8 hours or more (sometimes tomorrow) to post pics.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

*Here's a Picture!*



J's [img said:


> https://www.velonews.com/images/details/6620.8537.f.jpg[/img]
> 
> 12333


----------



## haiku d'etat (Apr 28, 2001)

*very powerful picture! nm*

zero msg


----------



## treebound (Oct 16, 2003)

*Thanks*

987654


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

*Fantastic picture*



Len J said:


> J's [img said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.velonews.com/images/details/6620.8537.f.jpg[/img]
> ...


----------



## RedMenace (Jan 28, 2004)

*Obviously*



Mel Erickson said:


> Man, is he ripped.


steroids.


----------



## Rich_Racer (Jul 12, 2002)

You get ripped by training a lot!


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*and no body fat*



Rich_Racer said:



> You get ripped by training a lot!


Yup, and having almost no body fat.


----------



## RedMenace (Jan 28, 2004)

*No, dude, the magical effects of dope.*



Rich_Racer said:


> You get ripped by training a lot!


You take enough dope, you don't even have to train. It's just like magic.


----------



## treebound (Oct 16, 2003)

*hmmmmm*



RedMenace said:


> You take enough dope, you don't even have to train. It's just like magic.


The red fist avitar, the raised fists of Lance, hmmm, coincidence?
Experience speaks where the avatar leads perhaps.
Hmmm?????

[insert a big ol' winking smiley here]


----------



## rubendc19 (May 21, 2003)

*Question*

Did the discovery channel logo always used to be on his (team) jersey or is that new, since they are taking over next year??


----------



## progre-ss (Apr 19, 2004)

rubendc19 said:


> Did the discovery channel logo always used to be on his (team) jersey or is that new, since they are taking over next year??


I noticed that too looking at some pics today. Since they are sponsoring the team next year, they probably flowed some cash this year too, hence the addition of the Discovery logo on the chest. Don't know though if this was added before the tour started or after. Probably before right?


----------



## FastFred (Aug 12, 2003)

Man, that guy has NO FAT on his body. Talk about perfect genetics; I could never be like that no matter how hard I train...


----------



## treebound (Oct 16, 2003)

*You might be surprised*



FastFred said:


> Man, that guy has NO FAT on his body. Talk about perfect genetics; I could never be like that no matter how hard I train...


You might be surprised how far focused training can take you.


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*OKEY DOKEY, this is fun*



RedMenace said:


> You take enough dope, you don't even have to train. It's just like magic.


Actually, you are dead wrong. Note the pun of dead.

You have actually uncovered a real doping myth and what is in my opinion killing kids under 25 in many sports. Like it or not, doping is not a magic bullet. You still have to have ability and yes, you still have to train like a freak on a leash.

As to the indication of steroid usage, thats utter [email protected] Steroids in the context of being ripped is another myth.In general roids add mass and will cause you to retain liquid (you bloat). I have used roids due to chronic bronchatic asthma and yes, I lifted for a number of years before riding.and guess what, bloat city. My body fat% never dropped beneath 12% untl I cycled.

The ripped look is low body fat and being nearly utterly dehydrated. Take a look at cramping as well. Fun stuff.

I bet if you looked at all of the climbers in the TDF, every one of them will look ripped as you put it. They are. They have under 5% body fat. Its all that training and dieting and oh yes hard work. It would be the most foolhardy thing in the world to add mass. Steroids do a great job of doing just that. FINAL ANSWER: DOUBTFUL. 

If you have a suspicion or opinion, thats great! If you want to post utter falsehoods about roid use wonderful. Let me ask you this, whats your body fat%? Do you train nearly 40 hours a week? What is your experience with roid usage and the comparisons of EPO and altitude tent usage as pertaining to human subjects and athletic performance?

FINAL ANSWER NOT A CLUE OR NO.


----------



## bimini (Jul 2, 2003)

*Don't you know, you don't feed a troll.*

Unless it's dope! Then it might fall asleep or OD or something.



ttug said:


> Actually, you are dead wrong. Note the pun of dead.
> 
> You have actually uncovered a real doping myth and what is in my opinion killing kids under 25 in many sports. Like it or not, doping is not a magic bullet. You still have to have ability and yes, you still have to train like a freak on a leash.
> 
> ...


----------



## T-Doc (Apr 4, 2002)

*Did anyone hear the post race interview?*



J's Haiku Shop said:


> he's back baby!


He was explaining that during the last part of the race, Johan was trying to talk to him about tactics on the radio, and LA told him something like, "Don't worry about it Johan, I am going to win." He is definitely back to his 2002 form, where he seems to be in total control, able to win at will. Awesome race today.


----------



## RedMenace (Jan 28, 2004)

*Ttug Dude, it was a JOKE. J-O-K-E.*

If you take yourself and your opinions a little less seriously, you may not live longer but you'll be a lot happier.


----------



## RedMenace (Jan 28, 2004)

*Just for grins, ttug, I've been making the point here that*



ttug said:


> FINAL ANSWER NOT A CLUE OR NO.


drugs are no magic bullet, that we make too big a deal out of them AS FAR AS PERFORMANCE ENHANCEMENT because you still have to train and work your butt off to get to the elite level of cycling. 

Just for grins, I've said plainly I don't think Lance takes drugs, and that even if he did it wouldn't cause the type of dominant performances we've seen. Only his work ethic and commitment and tactical brilliance account for that.

Please try to read along as we go and I won't have to keep explaining obvious jokes.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

*What was that sound?*

Did you hear that loud thump as Lance crossed the line?
I think it was LeMond, the only rider ever to win the tour without doping, banging his head against the wall.


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

*yeah..the only thing lance is on*

is his bike 6 hours a day....and some pills. and some stuff you stick in your upper arm.


----------



## svend (Jul 18, 2003)

*No it's not...*



RedMenace said:


> If you take yourself and your opinions a little less seriously, you may not live longer but you'll be a lot happier.


After careful reflection and parsing through the posts from the last few weeks todays stage just confirmed what the bashers have said all along. DOPE. Did you see him sprint around the corner and hammer it home?? Hard work and meticulous preparation could never do that, I mean it's got to be the dope. The esteemed Lemond could never be wrong, the doc who never overlapped, the innocent Irish soignier (sp) the list goes on for at least a couple of more people and they have all been vindicated by the last 4 days. The others that couldn't keep up, well they didn't take enough dope, or their dope was of an inferior generic variety or...or...or they didn't train hard enough. Nah, not enough good dope, cause if your going to hop on the doping band wagon then you better implicate them all.

As the big man Shaq would say, Lance brought his A-game.


----------



## TrailNut (May 11, 2004)

*the mayor's comment's hilarious*



the mayor said:


> Did you hear that loud thump as Lance crossed the line?
> I think it was LeMond, the only rider ever to win the tour without doping, banging his head against the wall.


man, when i read that I was cracking up, i nearly choked on my coffee.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

TrailNut said:


> man, when i read that I was cracking up, i nearly choked on my coffee.


Then my job here is done!


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

*Velo News*



Mel Erickson said:


> Where did you get it? Man, is he ripped.


123333


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

the mayor said:


> Did you hear that loud thump as Lance crossed the line?
> I think it was LeMond, the only rider ever to win the tour without doping, banging his head against the wall.


 The "ONLY" rider. Come on, Greg Lemond is a jealous P.O.S. who is pissed he got shot by his brother-in-law, effectively ruining his chances at winning more tours.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

capt_phun said:


> The "ONLY" rider. Come on, Greg Lemond is a jealous P.O.S. who is pissed he got shot by his brother-in-law, effectively ruining his chances at winning more tours.


He is the ONLY rider. He said so. Why would he lie? Unless his brother-in-law is holding him at gun point..........
Mrs. LeMond, could you please go check the gun cabinet to see if any shotguns are missing?


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

Why would he lie...hmmm people lie every damn day. I.e. our great president lied to us, so why would Greg Lemond?


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

capt_phun said:


> effectively ruining his chances at winning more tours.


He was shot on April 20, 1987, prior to his 2nd and 3rd victories. It was Big Mig who ended his career (another thing he's sour about...)


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*some of ya'll*

better catch on to the sarcasm circuit here. you are being dropped by the humor crew like Jan in the Pyr. Anyhow, he's not back, he never left. for all of those premature gravedancers who called me an idiot when I stated that last year was an anomoly caused by emotional and physical damage (check my posts from last fall up to pre tour if ya don't believe me), I'll be serving crow a la King as soon as you can make it out west. You know who ya are.


----------



## thatsmybush (Mar 12, 2002)

the mayor said:


> He is the ONLY rider. He said so. Why would he lie? Unless his brother-in-law is holding him at gun point..........
> Mrs. LeMond, could you please go check the gun cabinet to see if any shotguns are missing?


Somebody is on a comedy roll... Get some butter for this man... He's en fuego!


----------



## 633 (Feb 10, 2004)

rubendc19 said:


> Did the discovery channel logo always used to be on his (team) jersey or is that new, since they are taking over next year??


I noticed that, too. Now that sheds more light on "The Zip" - he's taking care of his new sponsor.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

thatsmybush said:


> Somebody is on a comedy roll... Get some butter for this man... He's en fuego!


Mmmmmmmm....butter!
Sarcasm? No way! I'm starting a conspiracy theory that Greg's brother is holding him at gun point and that is why he is saying all this doping stuff! Or maybe there was a 2nd shooter thing going on.....

Just how does someone get "accidently shot"? I've gone hunting with my b-i-l...he hates me, I hate him, he's an idiot, I'm an a$$hole, we got drunk...long story short: I have no bullet holes in me.
It was a great race today..eh?

PS...maybe some of you should trade in your H/R monitors for sarcasm detectors


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

atpjunkie said:


> pre tour if ya don't believe me), I'll be serving crow a la King as soon as you can make it out west. You know who ya are.


Will that be Cheryl Crow a la King?


----------



## thatsmybush (Mar 12, 2002)

the mayor said:


> Mmmmmmmm....butter!
> Sarcasm? No way! I'm starting a conspiracy theory that Greg's brother is holding him at gun point and that is why he is saying all this doping stuff! Or maybe there was a 2nd shooter thing going on.....
> 
> Just how does someone get "accidently shot"? I've gone hunting with my b-i-l...he hates me, I hate him, he's an idiot, I'm an a$$hole, we got drunk...long story short: I have no bullet holes in me.
> ...


You can clearly make out an outline of a gun and a figure in the grassy knoll.

Maybe the sarcastically challenged should start a petition to make everyone use an icon indicating meaning with everypost.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

capt_phun said:


> Why would he lie...hmmm people lie every damn day. I.e. our great president lied to us, so why would Greg Lemond?


Our president lied? When? I've been so busy watching the Tour 24/7 that I hadn't heard anything that has happened in the real world.
Gerry Ford is still president ,right?


----------



## RedMenace (Jan 28, 2004)

*Or dope use. If I'm doping when I post something*



thatsmybush said:


> Maybe the sarcastically challenged should start a petition to make everyone use an icon indicating meaning with everypost.


sarcastic, I should flag it. You know how dope can be sarcasm-enhancing, even when it's bad for your health.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

*Doping will not make you sarcastic!*



RedMenace said:


> sarcastic, I should flag it. You know how dope can be sarcasm-enhancing, even when it's bad for your health.


Red....get a CLUE! Doping will not make you sarcastic.....only commited training will bring you to truely high sarcastic humor levels.Do you really think.....
Oh wait....you're just being sarcastic! Thank god my sarcasm detector went off...or I would have made a fool of myself!
I hang my head in shame


----------



## breathless (Jul 16, 2004)

ttug said:


> Actually, you are dead wrong. Note the pun of dead.
> 
> ... As to the indication of steroid usage, thats utter [email protected] Steroids in the context of being ripped is another myth.In general roids add mass and will cause you to retain liquid (you bloat). I have used roids due to chronic bronchatic asthma and yes, I lifted for a number of years before riding.and guess what, bloat city. My body fat% never dropped beneath 12% untl I cycled.....



There are more than one type of steroids. I don't know what kind the cyclers are accused of taking , but I do know that baseball, football, and bodybuilders were taking *anabolic* steroids to enhance performance and increase power , muscle mass, and decrease body fat, whereas if you have asthma they perscribe *cortico*- steroids which decrease inflammation but tend to decrease muscle mass and increase body fat and give you a tendency to retain water. 

These two types of steroids that act very differently but can have health consequences nevertheless.


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*That is funny, wooooo*



RedMenace said:


> drugs are no magic bullet, that we make too big a deal out of them AS FAR AS PERFORMANCE ENHANCEMENT because you still have to train and work your butt off to get to the elite level of cycling.
> 
> Just for grins, I've said plainly I don't think Lance takes drugs, and that even if he did it wouldn't cause the type of dominant performances we've seen. Only his work ethic and commitment and tactical brilliance account for that.
> 
> Please try to read along as we go and I won't have to keep explaining obvious jokes.


Yes, there is an obvious joke here. I made the mistake of replying to it.

 

Appreciate the clarity skippy!


----------



## Niwot (Jul 16, 2004)

*Dopey*



Fogdweller said:


> He was shot on April 20, 1987, prior to his 2nd and 3rd victories. It was Big Mig who ended his career (another thing he's sour about...)


As evidenced by LeMond's completely unfounded allegation that every team in the 1991 Tour (except his, of course!) was on dope. And, there's the fact that Indurain didn't finish on the podium in his first TdF, which also proves he was a doper, right, Greg?


----------



## jakerson (Jun 15, 2004)

I've figured out Lemond's bitterness..  
He thought that he set the bar high enough with the ol' *"hey, I came back from a gunshot wound to win the tdf"*

And then along comes Lance, and now simple shotgun pellets aren't enough... Now to really get endorsements, you have to go get some *cancer in your testes, brain, lungs etc... * 

Im sure that Greg sits around saying - *"shoot - if only I would have known"*

I mean - Im sure that he thinks to himself... "If ONLY I could have gotten shot as a bear mauled me... or something - but nooooooo... just the simple near-fatal shotgun wound."  

But now... Its worse. It goes from "near fatality and 3 wins" to "near fatality with terminal disease and 5... wins" perhaps 6 / probably 6... and who knows how many more.  

Now Lemond is *just that guy who ... ONLY won 3 times.* lol

So - Lemond's beef is that Lance simply sets the bar too high.  

 /sarcasm off - /cynicism set to stun


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Cheryl Crow a la King*

or Cheryl Crow for the King. I think that plate is reserved. Hold on, maybe that's his secret diet! It's not dope, it's...... do you think he counts in those calories?. Heck I'm gonna start eatin' donuts and beer. Close as I'm ever gonna get.


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

*Thanks, I must be blind*



Len J said:


> 123333


And I didn't imagine commenting on his physique stir the pot like it has.


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

*He did?*



capt_phun said:


> Why would he lie...hmmm people lie every damn day. I.e. our great president lied to us, so why would Greg Lemond?


Which one?


----------



## gobuffs (Mar 20, 2003)

*On another subject.....*

I had a co-worker ask me today:

why, when he is riding, Lance looks like a bad ass and

when he is interviewed after the race he looks like hoddy doody with short brown hair?

I have to admit this has a little truth to it


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*uhhhhh NO*



breathless said:


> There are more than one type of steroids. I don't know what kind the cyclers are accused of taking , but I do know that baseball, football, and bodybuilders were taking *anabolic* steroids to enhance performance and increase power , muscle mass, and decrease body fat, whereas if you have asthma they perscribe *cortico*- steroids which decrease inflammation but tend to decrease muscle mass and increase body fat and give you a tendency to retain water.
> 
> These two types of steroids that act very differently but can have health consequences nevertheless.


Both cause water retention. The degree of both is different, yes, but sorry, both do bloat.

Consider ammount used as well as the users tolerance from proplonged usage. This takes into account both legitimate and folks competing in the I gotta have liver damage olympics. However since we are all in a jovial sarcastic mood about watching people kill themselves, ruin the sport and in essence bring the dreaded cloud of doubt, 

so what? Its all funny right?


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

*It's all the "July" posters.........*



Mel Erickson said:


> And I didn't imagine commenting on his physique stir the pot like it has.


The'll be gone by Aug 10th.

Len


----------



## Ricky2 (Apr 7, 2004)

Niwot said:


> As evidenced by LeMond's completely unfounded allegation that every team in the 1991 Tour (except his, of course!) was on dope. And, there's the fact that Indurain didn't finish on the podium in his first TdF, which also proves he was a doper, right, Greg?



Bullshit. Greg NEVER said that.


----------



## cyclist1969 (Jun 25, 2004)

*relax!!!*



Ricky2 said:


> Bullshit. Greg NEVER said that.


Why is it that dick2 has absolutely zero sense of humor? Dude, frickin relax!!! Do you have some endorsement deal with the Lemond indoor trainer that forces you to leg-hump Greg whenever his name is brought up even in sarcasm?

You were the little boy who when the handball game didn't go your way, you took the ball and went home......to the orphanage


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

*newb*



cyclist1969 said:


> Why is it that dick2 has absolutely zero sense of humor? Dude, frickin relax!!! Do you have some endorsement deal with the Lemond indoor trainer that forces you to leg-hump Greg whenever his name is brought up even in sarcasm?
> 
> You were the little boy who when the handball game didn't go your way, you took the ball and went home......to the orphanage


I don't think the mods care for personal attacks, just some friendly advice. and as you're the same someone who posted <a href="http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=84994#post84994">this</a> about lemond I'd say you could use a toke or two yourself.


----------

